# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Трудно ли изучать английский язык?

## Martin Miles

Как трудно англиский язык по русскому учебнику? Уточните любую трудность, пожалуйста. Тоже, кажет ли приятно это язык вслх?

----------


## delog

> Как трудно изучать английский язык по русскому учебнику? Уточните любую трудность, пожалуйста. [s:174gnwpb]Тоже[/s:174gnwpb] Также, кажется ли приятным этот язык на слух[s:174gnwpb]вслх[/s:174gnwpb]?

 В английском меня раздражает частое использование местоимений и то, что многие слова читаются не по правилам. А на слух приятный, конечно. Не зря же многие группы поют на английском, даже если это и не их родной язык.

----------


## Zaya

> Насколько трудно *учить* английский язык по русскому учебнику? Расскажите о всех трудностях, пожалуйста. Еще мне интересно, кажется ли приятным этот язык *на слух*?

 Сейчас полно прекрасных англоязычных учебников по английскому, например, издательства Express Publishing. Многие учатся именно по ним. Но и в русских учебниках русский порой сведен к минимуму. 
Трудности? Если говорить о советских учебниках, которыми до сих пор пользуются (Практический курс английского языка под редакцией В. Д. Аракина, например), то в них обычно устаревшая лексика и встречаются «идеологически правильные» тексты. Но и оттуда можно взять много полезного (обычно при изучении языка не ограничиваются одним учебником, а комбинируют материалы из разных).
Мнения о разных учебниках по английскому можно почитать здесь: http://www.efl.ru/forum/faq/ (Учебные пособия)

----------


## Оля

> А на слух приятный, конечно. Не зря же многие группы поют на английском, даже если это и не их родной язык.

 Почему "конечно"? Мне вот английский долгое время не нравился на слух, да и сейчас не нравится его американский вариант.
Многие группы поют на английском вовсе не из-за его мелодичности. С этой точки зрения гораздо лучше подошел бы итальянский или французский, да и русский тоже. Поют просто потому что так проще охватить б_о_льшую аудиторию, ну и потому что английский сейчас просто повсеместен. 
Martin Miles, я думаю, _по учебнику_ учить трудно любой язык. Я английский по учебнику не учу, да и никогда не учила, кажется.   ::

----------


## Leof

> Как трудно англиский язык по русскому учебнику? Уточните любую трудность, пожалуйста. Тоже, кажет ли приятно это язык вслх?

 For me it was hard to get into the dry grammatical tables and examples (even those which had some silly pictures).

----------


## Оля

> For me was hard to get

 Лёва, я думаю, тут должно быть или:
For me *it* was hard to get
или:
For me was hard *getting*

----------


## Leof

Я тоже теперь так думаю, спасибо!  ::

----------


## delog

Да, вот, кстати, и пример "лишних" местоимений, целых два подряд.  ::  
По поводу звучания, сравнивать мне сильно не с чем: русский, английский, японский, финский, немецкий и французский, причем три последних я вообще не знаю - просто доводилось неоднократно слышать. Эти пять языков по красоте звучания я расположил бы так: 
1. Русский (великий и могучий)
2. Английский (чисто субъективное мнение, моё большое имхо)
3. Японский (очень сложный язык, песни звучат красиво, некоторые даже очень, но, в повседневной речи, почему-то, он звучит немного хуже)
4. Французский (я когда его слышу, у меня такое чувство что у говорящего заложен нос, неприятно)
5. Немецкий (слишком грубый, много гаркающих звуков, на таком языке хорошо отдавать приказы)
6. Финский (для меня это вообще сплошная тарабарщина, но довольно таки забавная, весь язык похож на скороговорку) 
Да, забыл сказать, в английском трудно разобраться с временами, например, попробую перевести фразу "Я написал":
I wrote, I have written, I had written. С первым более-менее ясно, а вот два последних не понятно чем отличаются, и зачем, вообще, они отличаются? Ну да-да, настоящее и прошлое, но по мне, так они оба прошлые.  
Ещё большие недоумения вызывает время perfect-progressive, но это уже совсем другая история.  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Многие группы поют на английском вовсе не из-за его мелодичности.

 Подписываюсь.   

> Еще мне интересно, кажется ли приятным этот язык на слух?

 Вкус и цвет — хороший повод для драки!   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> русский, английский, японский, финский, немецкий и французский, причем три последних я вообще не знаю - просто доводилось неоднократно слышать. Эти *пять* языков...

 А вот, кстати, можно и об учебниках математики тоже опрос замутить.

----------


## Rtyom

Нашли о чём спорить. Целиком поддерживаю Заю насчёт вкуса и цвета. Если сравниваете, то логично абстрагироваться от русского как эталона, так как ваше мнение о нём необъективно из-за того, что он вам родной, а значит — количество натяжек зашкаливает; к тому же при сравнении «мягкого» с «круглым» ничего хорошего не выйдет, выше следует брать...

----------


## Rtyom

З. Ы. Кстати, терпеть не могу французский, а вот немецкий очень даже нравится. Песни на итальянском совсем не переношу, зато на испанском можно заслушаться.

----------


## chaika

>For me was hard getting
Это не английская последовательность.   
Если хотите употребить getting, то можно
Getting into the dry grammatical tables and examples (even those which had some silly pictures) was hard for me.
или (менее предпочтительно)
For me getting into the dry grammatical tables and examples (even those which had some silly pictures) was hard. 
или 
For me it was hard getting into the dry grammatical tables and examples (even those which had some silly pictures).

----------


## it-ogo

IMHO English now is neutral (neither nice nor ugly) because it is already too common. If a group in Russia sings English, most often it means that they want to perform some music and vocalize without attracting attention to the meaning of words. Text of songs in Russian traditionally contain complicated message and it is often tricky to produce exactly a message you want, not something unexpected. English songs for Russian speakers are usually just songs with no textual message.

----------


## Оля

> IMHO English now is neutral (neither nice nor ugly) because it is already too common.

 A common thing can easely be ugly.

----------


## it-ogo

> A common thing can easely be ugly.

   ::  Not for the majority.

----------


## Оля

> Not for the majority.

 Большинство ненавидит рекламу.

----------


## delog

> Not for the majority.

 The majority in any country are those who feeds by popcorn, listens to a pop-music and imposes the opinion to intellectually conceiving minority.

----------


## Scrabus

> A common thing can eas*i*ly be ugly.

 Это действительно так, но к какому-либо языку это сложно отнести, слишком субъективный вопрос. Английский же стал международным языком, и тем, кому он не нравится однозначно, можно только посочувствовать  :P .

----------


## Soriori

Прочитала, все что написано в этой теме, соглашусь с двумя моментами.
1 Английский действительно уже давно стал международным, поэтому даже если тебе он не очень нравится, лучше его все-таки знать.
2 О вкусах не спорят, и вопрос мелодичности языка, действительно, каждый решает только сам для себя. 
  У меня например самый любимый - французский, для меня более красивого языка нет (кстати обожаю всякие носовые звуки, которые всем так не нравятся^^). Далее мне очень нравятся песни на японском, да и сам язык ничего. Английский я бы поставила  для себя на третее место. Просто ненавижу испанский, дико ухо режит. Ну и не особо нравится немецкий, довольно грубый язык на мой взгляд (хотя уже не в первый раз слышу что англичане и французы, к примеру, с трудом отличат русский от немецкого),песни нравятся, а разговорная речь нет, я ее даже как то пугаюсь, если неожиданно какой-нибудь немец мимо пройдет^^.
3 И еще хотела бы добавить пунктик. Мне кажется, что любой язык может звучать красиво в зависимости от того кто и как говорит.

----------


## blacky

> Как трудно англиский язык по русскому учебнику? Уточните любую трудность, пожалуйста. Тоже, кажет ли приятно это язык вслх?

 *По учебнику* можно выучить грамматику и лексику. Фонетику, например, познать сложнее (хотя тоже возможно). А вот если брать чуть более обширно, например, возможно ли выучить язык в домашних условиях, то я скажу да, это возможно. Книги и аудиокниги, фильмы, беседы через микрофон в интернетах - вот что поможет. 
Поддерживая холивар по поводу языков, скажу, что я млею от АмЕ, немецкого (hochdeutsch) и русского. Чуть меньше нравится испанский. А вот когда слышу итальянский, меня выворачивать начинает почему-то. Прям слушать неприятно. Французский и БрЕ- почти тоже самое, разве что не выворачивает.

----------

